# Where to pick up water?



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I need to fill up on the way to a meet.

It's been so long since we were out using the van for living in that I've forgotten that I need to fill up the water tank for the weekend away :-(

I did remember about gas and filled up last week.

I now live in a small apartment set well back from the parking area and can't get my water hose to the house tap as I could before. There is a standpipe at the bottom of the garden but I've no idea if it works. 

I could normally use my son's supply, over the wall, but there are road works outside and no room to park.

Anyway, assuming I have to pick it up on the road, does anyone know where I can get water on the route from Belfast to Glenveagh Country Park in Donegal, via the M2, Derry, Letterkenny?

Thanks.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Just find a local fuel station, ask if you can use their outside tap after you fill up with diesel. Most of them will have one.


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

I dare say you could get a fill at Donaghy's. They allow people to stop over outside their premises, with EHU and a chemical disposal point and toilets. They don't charge but donations are welcomed. I imagine you could get water there.

Give Gerry a ring. Salesman and gentleman. 353 (0)749129235

They are on the approach road into Letterkenny, after the roundabout opposite the Apple filling station.

Davy


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I use filling stations too.


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

All cemeteries have water taps.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks folks - had forgotten about filling stations (and cemeteries!)



TeamRienza said:


> Give Gerry a ring. Salesman and gentleman. 353 (0)749129235
> 
> Davy


Yes, I know Gerry - he is indeed one lovely man.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I always ask in fuel stations too, but *before* I fill up   they tend to be more amenable then, after you've filled they can become jobsworths.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Likewise Kev, and now I always check that the tap actually works too before filling having been caught out in Yorkshire once. I filled up, which with hindsight was daft, £10 or £20 would have been enough so I could repeat the exercise if I needed to for any reason, then I pulled over to the tap, connected my hose and turned it on and nothing happened. I went back in to the shop and asked about it and the bloke told me that the outside tap had been disconnected years ago. He said I could fill my watering can in the toilet but not connect a hose there.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We have that covered Alan, as we always taste the water first, some are truly awful, like TCP or worse.


----------

